# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Aumenta la carencia de agua para producción agrícola

## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/
08/23/11 a las 10:50
Si no se protegen los ecosistemas, las necesidades de agua para alimentar los 9.000 millones de personas que habitarán el planeta en 2050 se duplicarán.

Así lo afirma un informe publicado hoy por el Programa de la ONU para el Medio Ambiente (PNUMA) y el Instituto Internacional de Gestión de Agua [descargar pdf].

El documento subraya que actualmente 1.600 millones de personas viven en zonas ya afectadas por la carencia de agua y que si nada cambia, esa cifra pronto podría alcanzar los 2.000 millones.

El texto advierte que si se mantienen las mismas prácticas agrícolas, la urbanización creciente y los regímenes alimentarios actuales, la cantidad de agua necesaria para la agricultura aumentaría entre un 70 y un 90% para 2050.

Para revertir esa situación, el informe propone el establecimiento de agroecosistemas, que busquen un balance entre la ecología y la agricultura que permitan aumentar la productividad agrícola, preservar el agua y la protección de los ecosistemas.

----------


## Salut

El trabajo de la FAO y del PNUMA en cuestiones de agroecología es impresionante. Sencillamente buenísimo.

Lástima que luego no puedan hacer frente al poderío comercial de las multinacionales de semillas, agroquímicos y maquinaria pesada. Tánto dinero para unas cosas, y tan poco para otras  :Frown:

----------

